# Autotek 333 & 80MXi, Fultron CX-1635, Fuses - No Reserve



## Autotek333 (Aug 27, 2010)

I am selling the following items on E-Bay. The amps are in GREAT condition. The terminals are pristine. They were pulled from a working system nearly 10 years ago and have been resting comfortably in my closet ever since. Auctions will end Saturday, August 28th.

Autotek 333

Autotek 80MXi 

Fultron 16-CX35

80A 3:1 Fuse Holder


----------

